# European skull mount Smells aweful! help here.



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

I buried my buck skull from last year and dug it up after 3 month's.I was surprised how good it looked,washed it off well,and put it in water for 24 hours with dawn dish soap.
Took it out today to let it dry,and the thing absolutely reeks.
All the meat is gone,but still has a terrible smell to it like rotted flesh.How can i get rid of the smell before i bleach it?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

You can buy soda ash from a taxidermy supply store for cheap. Boil the head in this stuff on a low boil for about 20 minutes. It helps dissolve the meat and fatty tissue. Take it to an air compressor and blow all the tissue in the nose and eye sockets out. Let it air a few days. You can also soak it a few days in a lemon based scent killer also from the taxidermist. It will never stink. I have done many. Even put eyes in some of them.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

What strange is all the meat and fatty tissue is gone from what i can see,only place it really smells is where the spinal column comes into the skull.
Eye sockets,nasal cavity, brain cavity are all free of meat of any kind,but it still smells bad.


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Put it back in the water/dawn. Are you heating your water/dawn solution? If not, you probably should be. One day of just sitting in that is not going to be long enough to properly degrease the skull anyhow.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

How long if to do i need to simmer it for?


----------



## jbjb3211 (Jun 28, 2008)

*skull*

Joe, I will bring my skull over and let it sit by your place. I still have meat on mine. You must have different bugs over there. LOL


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Simmering in a pot today for at least 5 hours.Will take it out and let it dry in the sun a few days.It looks and smells much better now.Thanks for the tips guys.I will post a picture when it's done.


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

I am degreasing an elk right now and it has been going about a week. I figure I will let it go another week. I do not simmer them though.


----------

